

Do you understand IPA pronunciation? - rnadna

Survey: do you understand the IPA convention for pronunciation, e.g. that given as the first guide by wikipedia?<p>For example, if you look up 'deus en machina', do you look at the IPA /ˈdeɪ.əs ɛks ˈmɑːkiːnə/ or do you find yourself skipping to /DAY-əs eks MAH-kee-nə/?
======
andolanra
Yes; I've got a working knowledge of the full IPA, diacritics and all. Of
course, I have an undergrad degree in linguistics, but still.

I think the IPA should be taught more widely than it is—perhaps not to a level
of fluency, but at least to a level of moderate proficiency. Most of the other
conventions for pronunciation are ad-hoc and ambiguous, whereas the IPA gives
an unambiguous and international standardized system for pronunciation in
every possible language, which is invaluable in many situations.

------
mahmud
No, and I speak more than a handful of languages. It's often easier to tell me
about a similar sound, even if in another language.

IPA is the other Unicode.

------
eel
I recognize most of it, particularly sounds which are in English, but
sometimes I have to look a letter up to recall the sound.

In the example, I do tend to skip to the latter part if it is available,
probably because I can just "read" the latter part, but I would have to think
briefly for each letter in the IPA part.

------
nailer
No I do not, as I have not studied IPA. In this case, unless you know IPA
explictly, it's misleading. 'dei' would seem to be 'dai' but the segment is
pronounced 'day'. 'əs' and 'nə' seem to repeat the ə character but the sound
it makes is different in different parts - 'uhs' versus the higher pitched
noise in 'na'.

------
toddn
I have as much understanding of IPA as one gets in a college gen-ed
requirement linguistics class. I can usually understand the IPA transcriptions
of English words (and sometimes a romance languages), but if the transcription
includes non-English phonemes, I go to the respelling.

------
colanderman
I learned IPA for fun and much prefer it over the English-esque pronunciation
guides, both because not only are the English ones often are often ambiguous,
but they necessarily leave off important pronunciation details such as forward
and nasal vowels and pitch.

------
johkra
I can read it partly and I find it very useful for instance for French, where
è, ê, ai and sometimes e are all pronounced [ɛ]. I have not learned it,
however, and don't understand the meaning of all characters.

------
Figs
I had to learn to use it for a linguistics class that I took out of curiosity,
but I haven't memorized it. With a reference, I can usually work it out.

------
xentronium
Interesting. It was like the second thing they taught us during the English
course at school (with the first one being the alphabet).

------
frou_dh
I don't see how I'd ever be motivated to actually learn it, given I encounter
it sporadically and never under pressure.

------
malandrew
I wish I still knew it, but it's one of those things you need to use
frequently to retain.

------
rick_2047
I had to learn it (at least how to use it from a lookup table) for a
communications course in first year of college. So ya I can fairly read IPA.

------
Muzza
No, I've never bothered to learn IPA.

